
Why @ Is Held in Such High Design Esteem - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/22/arts/design/22iht-design22.html?hpw
======
mahmud
Right smack in the middle of the article is an unnecessar TV pop-culture
reference that just left me confused.

 _(If you’re a “Gossip Girl” fan, think of it as Little J. being crowned
“queen” of Constance; or, if you prefer “Mad Men,” as Peggy after her
promotion from secretary to copywriter.)_

What does any of this mean?

~~~
sesqu
This is a pure guess, but I think it might be intended to illustrate a
situation in which something previously unremarkable is put into a position of
importance.

~~~
stcredzero
In both jobs, she's still typing. @'s job denoting "pricing at" closely
resembles @'s job denoting "recipient at," but there's a key difference.

------
dalore
Without the '@' how would we ever play nethack?

